# Struggling with Barista Touch



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi just wondering if anyone has bought the Barista Touch. I have bought one for my mother in law and trying to get her introduced to the world of real coffee from the world of super auto coffee.

Tbh i am struggling to figure it out even though i have been using the old Barista and DTP for a good number of years.

It seems to have a shorter pre-infusion around 5 to 7 secs and a 9 bar pressure thereafter.

The problem is no matter how fine i go with in built grinder or even my own Niche, i want seem to completely choke it. Once the pre-infusion ends, extraction always begins and at a similar rate and quite watery. Does this mean every shot is channelling?

Has anyone got any tips or insights? Oh and if it needs to be said, shots are not tasting pleasant or outstanding at all.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Can you give us more details...basket - single or double, dose weight in and coffee out. Is the shot bitter?


----------



## Salmon (Oct 31, 2019)

I found that with the top burr grinder on the Number 6 notch with the grind setting at 1, the ground coffee was still too coarse and water was flying through on my BT.

I adjusted the upper burr notch to Number 5 and now I am currently using a grind setting of 6 and grinds are coming out right - getting good tasting coffee with 1:2 brew ratio in 25-30 seconds.

I also use a 51mm distribution tamper to evenly distribute and tamp the coffee down. It uses the portafilter basket rim as the guide, so always get a level tamp.

Also, the BT portafilter basket can take more than 18g coffee and I found that the puck wouldn't sit still with less. I work with about 19-20g for a double.


----------



## AndyB2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi @Salmon, what distribution tamper do you use? Do you have a link please? With the tamper that comes with the BT I am finding I am creating not very level pucks and the coffee is not fantastic.. Thanks!


----------



## Salmon (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi @AndyB2. Link for the distributor tamper below.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B079Y2TGLQ?th=1&psc=1


----------

